# Stuffing/Bloating/Inflation



## JackCivelli (May 23, 2020)

I’m curious about two things. First of all, how many here also have a kink for stuffing, bloating, and/or inflation; and second, did it develop as a result of having a fat kink, or did it come before your fat kink? Or are the two independent of each other?

For me, even thought I’m pretty sure I’ve had a desire to gain going back as far as I can remember, it took me a long time to actually embrace it. I had an active stuffing and bloating kink since I was 13... or maybe even earlier. Inflation kink followed, then years after that, I finally was able to embrace gaining actively.

anyone else?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 23, 2020)

This is going to sound weird, but as a child I was not aware of a difference between eating too much and getting fat. I just didn’t know there was a difference. So stuffing and weight gain have always been the same thing in my mind.


----------



## op user (May 23, 2020)

I like the bloating of the ladies at regular intervals. Besides making them more attractive it is a sign to be nicer to them.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 23, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> This is going to sound weird, but as a child I was not aware of a difference between eating too much and getting fat. I just didn’t know there was a difference. So stuffing and weight gain have always been the same thing in my mind.


Interesting! 
I’d bet you’re not alone in that. Thinking back to certain ways I’ve heard people talk about their kinks in the past actually inclined to think that that is pretty common. So is it the act of overeating that you like, or the state of being fat? Or both?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 23, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Interesting!
> I’d bet you’re not alone in that. Thinking back to certain ways I’ve heard people talk about their kinks in the past actually inclined to think that that is pretty common. So is it the act of overeating that you like, or the state of being fat? Or both?



Both, in relation to each other. Overeating leading to being fat and being fat as a result of overeating.


----------



## Tempere (May 23, 2020)

Mine definitely started out with body inflation. I was originally drawn to that which slowly led me to preferring fat, which I now prefer more than inflation. I briefly bloated myself in my college years.


----------



## Jaycee (May 24, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> This is going to sound weird, but as a child I was not aware of a difference between eating too much and getting fat. I just didn’t know there was a difference. So stuffing and weight gain have always been the same thing in my mind.




I also had that thought process as a child. To me stuffing and weight gain just go together hand in hand.



JackCivelli said:


> Interesting!
> I’d bet you’re not alone in that. Thinking back to certain ways I’ve heard people talk about their kinks in the past actually inclined to think that that is pretty common. So is it the act of overeating that you like, or the state of being fat? Or both?



Not alone on this. It's definitely both! For me the kink lines are all blurred on these. The act of overeating by someone who I find attractive is a turn on. And as I've mentioned before in other threads I'm hardwired attracted to fat guys but a wide range of fat guys (I've found guys with a just visible belly attractive and I've found guys 500+ pounds attractive) so I like the state of being fat.
Overeating (done enough anyway) can result in more fat which is more of something I find attractive that makes it a turn on, and this is where my feeder/FFA line gets blurred... lol


----------



## Natrix (May 24, 2020)

Looking back I would have to say it started with an attraction of larger bodies. Which eventually got my curiosity on how I would like to have a bigger body through inflation. But now the bloating/ stuffing now feels Only temporary and that I would rather gain the weight grow into a bigger size. Though some of these changes are more recent so I’m just going down the rabbit hole to see where it leads.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 24, 2020)

I’m liking how people are arriving at the same eventuality, liking both stuffing+, and weight gain, even though it developed very differently for many.
I really enjoy pushing my limits. It’s something sheets done, and is nearly its own separate kink. I posted my limits at the gym when I was in shape, and I tried to see how long I could go without sleep just because I wanted to. I managed 4 days before I just couldn’t take it anymore and went to bed. So naturally, trying to force myself to eat more, pack more into my stomach, and increase my capacity by gorging myself to the absolute limit every time I ate, followed. And when I started getting fatter, I wanted to push my body to be as fat as it could possibly get. Like I said in another thread. When people ask me what my goal weight is, my answer is MOAR! Lol
So I guess for me it’s all sort of under this umbrella kink of wanting to push my limits. 
it’s evolved over time, and now I know how much more I enjoy pushing those limits when I have a feeder, but sometimes I end up doing it on my own, and now kind of seems to be one of those times.


----------



## lille (May 25, 2020)

Stuffing kink has been present for me since before it could even be called a kink, more just a fascination. Stuffing fantasies are the earliest sexual memories I have.


----------



## Shotha (May 25, 2020)

I like gaining, stuffing, bloating and inflation. When I was little I wanted to be blown up like in the cartoons. Then I decided that it only happened in make-believe, so that getting fat was the way forward. But I've never been able to get the inflation thing out of my head. So, despite being quite fat now, I still bloat and simulate inflation with inflatable padding.


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2020)

I remember at 4 years old being fascinated by the aftermath of someone stuffing themselves, or by someone looking bloated/stuffed after a meal. The actual stuffing didn’t do anything for me, but I made sure I never missed watching someone stand up after a thanksgiving dinner if I knew they were prone to enjoy food (no matter their size).

I did not start off attracted to fat, unless I witnessed someone getting fatter over time. Watching someone eat a huge quantity of food never did anything for me as a youngin’, but watching someone rub their belly, unbutton their pants or moan their satisfaction after a meal certainly did. Anything dealing with someone’s stomach growing bigger would do me in, whether that was a cartoon or a person in real life.

For me now, it’s a mixture of all. I can always tell when a man has just enjoyed a good fill up on food.  My kinks as a kid are still the same for me as an adult, the only difference is that now I understand the role that food plays in the matter.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 25, 2020)

lille said:


> Stuffing kink has been present for me since before it could even be called a kink, more just a fascination. Stuffing fantasies are the earliest sexual memories I have.


Yep! Same here.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> I remember at 4 years old being fascinated by the aftermath of someone stuffing themselves, or by someone looking bloated/stuffed after a meal. The actual stuffing didn’t do anything for me, but I made sure I never missed watching someone stand up after a thanksgiving dinner if I knew they were prone to enjoy food (no matter their size).
> 
> I did not start off attracted to fat, unless I witnessed someone getting fatter over time. Watching someone eat a huge quantity of food never did anything for me as a youngin’, but watching someone rub their belly, unbutton their pants or moan their satisfaction after a meal certainly did. Anything dealing with someone’s stomach growing bigger would do me in, whether that was a cartoon or a person in real life.
> 
> For me now, it’s a mixture of all. I can always tell when a man has just enjoyed a good fill up on food.  My kinks as a kid are still the same for me as an adult, the only difference is that now I understand the role that food plays in the matter.


I can definitely relate to being attracted to anything that makes someone’s belly get bigger. I too remember enjoying watching people rub their bellies and unbutton their pants at thanksgiving. I also remember the first time I noticed how it looked at felt to be stuffed and bloated myself. For me, as exciting as it was to see someone else’s belly get bigger, it was twice as exciting to watch and feel myself getting bigger.

i guess that’s the difference between a f/fa and feedee lol


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2020)

I was fascinated by fat since I can remember. As soon as I hit puberty that manifested as erotic attraction, and was paired with an interest in weight gain. But stuffing didn't really develop into a kink for me until well into adulthood. Before then I loved food and had a solid appetite and appreciated some over-eating as a component of weight gain, but it wasn't yet something that was a turn-on of its own.


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Corey said:


> I remember at 4 years old being fascinated by the aftermath of someone stuffing themselves, or by someone looking bloated/stuffed after a meal. The actual stuffing didn’t do anything for me, but I made sure I never missed watching someone stand up after a thanksgiving dinner if I knew they were prone to enjoy food (no matter their size).
> 
> I did not start off attracted to fat, unless I witnessed someone getting fatter over time. Watching someone eat a huge quantity of food never did anything for me as a youngin’, but watching someone rub their belly, unbutton their pants or moan their satisfaction after a meal certainly did. Anything dealing with someone’s stomach growing bigger would do me in, whether that was a cartoon or a person in real life.
> 
> For me now, it’s a mixture of all. I can always tell when a man has just enjoyed a good fill up on food.  My kinks as a kid are still the same for me as an adult, the only difference is that now I understand the role that food plays in the matter.



This post makes me hungry. 

To the subject...

I'm a binge-eater, so stuffing (more often than not with the intent to gain weight) is my game.
And fit or fat (I can be attracted to both in other people, depending on the person), a robust appetite is a big turn-on to me.
I do love to cook, for myself and for other people, so watching people enjoy food is very fulfilling.

I do have a well-established "fitness-minded" side to my personality, so the binge-eater who likes to be fat isn't always the active part of my psyche.
But when the binge-eater is in control, like it has been for the last five months, it definitely shows. 

I've indulged in bloating a couple of times, drinking a gallon of water as quickly as possible, and I dabbled with inflation also a couple of times, but I can do without the respective side-effects of both of those. Besides, they are transient; short-lived, and as such, kind of insubstantial in my mind, with regard to what fulfills ME.

I actually wrote a much (much) longer reply here, which turned into a detailing of my life-long development in this... lifestyle?
But that is probably better suited to the Realization thread, so I decided to not post it here.

I'll put it in that thread, IF I decide to risk putting you all to sleep.


----------



## Tempere (May 25, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I like gaining, stuffing, bloating and inflation. When I was little I wanted to be blown up like in the cartoons. Then I decided that it only happened in make-believe, so that getting fat was the way forward. But I've never been able to get the inflation thing out of my head. So, despite being quite fat now, I still bloat and simulate inflation with inflatable padding.



The worst realizing it’s only make believe right lol? That’s how I feel too.


----------



## shadowcat (Jun 22, 2020)

The fat knk came first for me. As young as 5 I was always fascinated by fat and the curiosity and fascination led to my desires to gain. As a child I would fantasize about being already fat not how I got that way. So I liked and wanted the state of being fat. The act of stuffing itself doesnt really interest me but the intent and what it will cause (gaining) excites me. However I never tried any of it for real.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 22, 2020)

When I was purposely gaining last year I was seriously thinking about stuffing on a day out, like my plan was to go to another city and then get padded/fat suit and waddle around for a day. Its because I wanted to see if/how people reacted, and how I felt in myself. Like a test drive. At the time I was aiming to gain to 200. 
I realise I used to stuff pillows inside my clothes a lot when I was younger.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 23, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> When I was purposely gaining last year I was seriously thinking about stuffing on a day out, like my plan was to go to another city and then get padded/fat suit and waddle around for a day. Its because I wanted to see if/how people reacted, and how I felt in myself. Like a test drive. At the time I was aiming to gain to 200.
> I realise I used to stuff pillows inside my clothes a lot when I was younger.



Even if you don't go out padded up but just give it a try at home, you will still get a feeling for what it would be like that much larger.

One of the reasons that I still pad is that it feels so good to be so big that it motivates me to work harder at gaining some real weight.


----------



## Mel KM (Jul 3, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> When I was purposely gaining last year I was seriously thinking about stuffing on a day out, like my plan was to go to another city and then get padded/fat suit and waddle around for a day. Its because I wanted to see if/how people reacted, and how I felt in myself. Like a test drive. At the time I was aiming to gain to 200.
> I realise I used to stuff pillows inside my clothes a lot when I was younger.


I did the pillow stuffing thing as a kid too. I got more into the idea of making someone else fat in high school, especially since I already liked bigger guys anyway, and the thought of making an already fat guy even fatter drove me crazy. But I’ve always loved stuffing myself silly, and inflation play, even if I wasn’t as into the idea of gaining weight myself.
Now that I have a feedee bae, though, I’m starting to like the idea of gaining a little just to kind of try it out.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 3, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> I did the pillow stuffing thing as a kid too. I got more into the idea of making someone else fat in high school, especially since I already liked bigger guys anyway, and the thought of making an already fat guy even fatter drove me crazy. But I’ve always loved stuffing myself silly, and inflation play, even if I wasn’t as into the idea of gaining weight myself.
> Now that I have a feedee bae, though, I’m starting to like the idea of gaining a little just to kind of try it out.



Hope we’ll get a progress report soon.


----------



## sarahee543 (Aug 7, 2020)

I am really feeling the need to.do this so badly. 
I feel like its wrong because it's appropriating the appearance of a larger person without the sometimes harsh day to day realities. 
But today I keep thinking about having to waddle and move my belly to sit comfortably.


----------



## Barrett (Aug 7, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> I am really feeling the need to.do this so badly.
> I feel like its wrong because it's appropriating the appearance of a larger person without the sometimes harsh day to day realities.
> But today I keep thinking about having to waddle and move my belly to sit comfortably.



An interesting thought. I had never considered if these pastimes would be considered appropriation of fat culture.
At least not in the same sense as what are definitely considered egregious cases of cultural appropriation in the current state of the world.

But, personally, I don't feel offended by thinner folk pillow stuffing, actual stuffing. bloating, or inflating.
I say do it. It's a relatively harmless form of self-comforting, in my opinion (as long as you're careful with bloating and inflation, and to a lesser [or different] degree, actual stuffing).
And Goddess knows, we could all use some self-comfort right now.

Just be careful. 
Longing so strongly for the feelings and sensations of being fat has a way of becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy; some advice based on first-hand experience.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 7, 2020)

I pad quite a lot and have been criticized for it on other websites. People say that they want to see my real belly.

I think that for those of use, who pad it is part of our inner reality and so it is also real.

I don't think that we need to feel ashamed in any way. It's certainly not cultural appropriation. We do it because it feel good. I would agree with @Barrett that it is a relatively harmless form of self-comfort. I see a lot of the damage done by people self-comforting with alcohol and other drugs. So, I think that we need feel no shame if something as innocent as a cushion up the jumper makes us fee good.

Many of us use padding to get a feeling for what it would be like to be fat, in order to decided whether or not to put on real weight. I use it as part of my gaining strategy. It can also be used as a fetish. It can feel very sexy to pad. It allows us to live our dreams and fantasies even if only for a short while.

Perhaps the most positive thing that I have to say about padding is this. If you meet a nice fat man/woman and start dating, and then you find out they pad, it's a plus. It tells you that they like being fat and probably want to get fat. You don't have to be careful to avoid say things that imply that they're fat. You don't have those awkward situations, where you're happy to see them put on weight but they're not.


----------

